# Did you cry during Titanic?



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

When Titanic came out the first time, I went to see it alone. I wanted to see Billy Zane. Hot stuff, man. LOL. The parts that made me cry were the mass devestation. The part when the "friend" (Jack's friend - don't remember his name) died, when the old couple were lying in bed cuddling each other, resigned to their fate, when all the people froze to death. Jack's death didn't trouble me. I thought it was stupid that they couldn't share the piece of wood. Call me crazy :crazy:, but I was actually sad that Cal (?) was looking for her at the end and she hid from him. He was mean and I suppose she had the right to her choice, but I felt as though he did actually love her. I was physically ill with sadness for 2 weeks after watching that movie. When I felt I'd finally gotten ahold of myself, a group of girls I knew asked me if I'd take them to see it. I thought I'd be all right. LOL. But seeing it the second time troubled me just as much. A few months later I still had to change that Celine Dion song every time it came on the radio.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't, but for some reason, I feel like if I saw it again I might.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

nádej said:


> I didn't cry, but I giggled a lot during the sex. I was 8 I think.


I didn't even know what they were doing the first time I watched the sex scene.
Then I remember learning sexual education and it all kind of clicked in my head.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Gosh, I have no idea. I was 12 when it came out. Somehow I very much doubt that I cried. Despite being an extremely emotional and very sensitive person (yes, back then as well), I've never gotten very emotional over romantic storylines. Well, in movies at least. Especially at the age of 12, I probably would have laughed at the over-the-top-ness of the whole thing. I was too wrapped up in my own inner world to give a damn about anyone else's romantic life (and I thought romance in relation to myself sounded awfully stupid, too).

Even today, romance in movies doesn't really get to me too much, unless I can relate so strongly to the specifics of the storyline that it reminds me of my own experiences. Music, though... well, that's a completely different story.  Music is pretty much my main medium for expressing and experiencing all my emotions, romance-related ones included. I prefer very intense songs (especially about tragic romantic situations) to mushy-gushy feel-good ones.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, I distinctly remember trying to hold back tears in the theater from about the middle on-kind of ruined it for me. Maybe the most emotionally manipulative movie ever made.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 15, 2012)

I nearly cried when I realised how long the movie was.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never seen the film all the way through.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

No. I laughed. So did my friend who was watching with me. That was the second time. I was too young the first time. I was in the ER the second time after a gigantic bloody nose and my friend was with me, and only then (I was 16) did I realize how terrifyingly over-the-top and hilarious it was.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember I watched the movie at the theater with four of my classmates on February 8, 1998. The first scene that I watched was when Jack is dying. I didn't cry when I watched the whole movie but I was intensely affected by it. Back then I just wanted to watch how the Titanic would break and sink. But when I watched that the story is very good and pulls out your every emotion, I can't help but like it. And I don't know how many gazillion times I have watched it since then. It makes me dreamy every time I watch it, I become very emotional and sometimes I do cry because of it. The music is so touching too.

On its 100th anniversary on April 14, 2012 I watched the whole movie again in my computer. And I also searched youtube "Come Josephine in my flying machine" because this is the song that Jack and Rose sing in the movie. When I clicked the song, I saw lots of links and I was surprised to see many deleted scenes from Titanic! Dammit! The deleted scenes are so wonderful. It would have taken 4 hours for that movie if they hadn't deleted it. I wish they never cut it! Especially the shooting star scene, Rose is looking for Jack scene in the 3rd class area with the people there staring and humbled by Rose's presence, the chase scene, Rose's dream etc! How I wish they bring back those deleted scenes!


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I was bored mindless.


----------



## hydrogen (Apr 27, 2012)

No.

I'm one of those INTJs that watches films/reads fiction and scowls at the over-emotional bits because 'in real life it wouldn't have been like that'. It sort of ruins the whole point of films and novels when I detach myself so greatly from the characters, but nevermind...


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

No.

And I liked it, for the record. Movies aren't that likely to make me cry.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I cried when Jack died and when they showed the dead baby.
(I went to a Titanic exhibit at the Denver museum where the visitors were assigned a ticket and we go through the whole exhibit to find out if we survived or not. I died  )


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually I did felt a bit of remorse for the couple that they couldn't continue living the life they dreamed about together. But on the other hand, it was relieving to remember that Rose chose her path without having to be an arranged marriage or living the unhappy life with her community. 

I really felt bad for the animals, children and the musicians.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

The first time i watched it i cried a little after that it had no effect but the last time i watched it some months ago i broke down crying for no reason, I was angry with myself 'm like dude you've seen this before why the hell are you crying like a girl what the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

No, I didn't. Despite being an INTJ, I have got emotional from TV and movies before, but Titanic was never one of those occasions. I felt bad when everyone started to die, but I really didn't give a damn when Jack died because the circumstances under which it happened felt really contrived and forced.

That horrible noise playing over the credits nearly brought me to tears, though.


----------



## garry789 (May 20, 2012)

I am not cry the Jack died because If love has to die when such problems.


----------



## Mausi (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, I cry every time I see _Titanic_, but ESPECIALLY the last time... when I saw it on IMAX 3D. I actually cried at embarrassingly sob-filled levels to the point that I think I made the people around me uncomfortable :blushed: Oops! But it's one of my favorites and I think I was using the film as symbolism for other things going on in my life/internally. And then DANG Celine Dion with that song... it got to me, it got to me!


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

mickey said:


> No! My God! I was shaking my head, saying out loud- 'Why don't you just switch off who gets to be on that floating piece of crap? Why does he have to stay in the water the whole time? Just so his character can die and that's somehow more romantic than him living? Stupid fucking movie!' But, well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I liked the musicians that kept playing as the boat sank. I liked the part with the axe, when Kate had to chop Leo's restraints off but she had terrible aim. I liked the ship breaking up. I liked the parts where Leo's down-and-out character got to mingle with the rich folks.


It only takes 8 minutes to die of hypothermia. So who was holding the stop watch???


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I deliberately haven't seen the movie and I never will. I can't stand things that are already well-liked by too many other people. I did see an IMAX movie where a submarine went looking for what was left of the vessel on the sea floor. Seeing things like shoes, suit cases and such impressed me. What a tragedy.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Nope. To me the movie is boring, terrible.


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

No, I couldn't really relate to it. It isn't the type of romance that catches me but maybe i was just too young.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope. Movies don't hit me. Even if its based on a true story, movies still are fake and never hit me emotionally.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## Green Onion (Nov 6, 2017)

No, i fell asleap. I was like 5 years old when i saw it and didn't rewatched it since then.


----------



## Benson2698 (Dec 5, 2017)

I cried watching to finally end up too sad You can watch Titanic with multiple sub at here MOVIESONLINE.AC


----------

